# Pregnant Chihuahua



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi All
Does anyone know at what point i should be able to feel/see the pups move, also her nipples arent getting puffy yet, they have grown but just dont look swollen yet, i suppose this could all happen over night but im worried X


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there, I felt my baby's puppies moving at 7 weeks. she only had two so I suppose if there are more than that then you should be able to feel them earlier. As for the nipples, they get bigger as the weeks go on, Teigan looked like she had gone up 2 bra sizes lollololol and even on the day she only had small nipples, it was after the puppies started suckling did they get bigger and swollen with milk. all dog breeds are different I think and some you can see better on than others . I am just going on mine. And bugger me she have just come into season again, Milo have been trying his best again but I aint letting him get that far lololol As you know they have only just said good bye to their two pup's 3 weeks ago, as they went to their new owners. someone else will come along and give you more info ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I have felt lillys pups move for about 10 days now. I must admit thats its harder to see them as they are smaller kicks than a bigger breed. As soon as i put my hand on her belly when she is laying on her back i can feel movement everywhere. I can feel them under her ribs too


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww jayzee shes gorg... yeah it hink there harder to feel than bigger breeds..

good luck xx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Aww jayzee shes gorg... yeah it hink there harder to feel than bigger breeds..
> 
> good luck xx


I felt a flicker of movement tonight so im happy about that, she is so much bigger now but i dont feel prominent kicks just a slight movement from time to time but im thinking possibly at least a week to go, its hard to tell as i dont know the exact mating date, the stud was my own so they mated regularly im just taking it back to the 1st time i seen them mating, but unfortunately i had to let him go (my boy) as i knew it wouldnt be long till my youngest came into heat and i was soo scared he would impregnate her and she was way to young and it would be dangerous for her to get caught. 
I found him a good him and he is very happy but from here on in i will only have girls. 
The only problem is i will struggle to let the pups go but im considering keeping a girl for myself, fingers crossed they make it x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope everything is Ok


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Hope everything is Ok


Thanks. I hope so too but im just soooo nervous hoping that everything is ok but i appreciate your good wishes, Ta x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I felt coco's babies move at 6 weeks, it was just like a tiny ripple 

Coco's boobies didn't come until after they were born and started sucking, she only really had the bottom two that were big enough to see had something in them.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> I felt a flicker of movement tonight so im happy about that, she is so much bigger now but i dont feel prominent kicks just a slight movement from time to time but im thinking possibly at least a week to go, its hard to tell as i dont know the exact mating date, the stud was my own so they mated regularly im just taking it back to the 1st time i seen them mating, but unfortunately i had to let him go (my boy) as i knew it wouldnt be long till my youngest came into heat and i was soo scared he would impregnate her and she was way to young and it would be dangerous for her to get caught.
> I found him a good him and he is very happy but from here on in i will only have girls.
> The only problem is i will struggle to let the pups go but im considering keeping a girl for myself, fingers crossed they make it x


You will feel them all the time now. Lillys pups push their feet out and you can feel bony lumps. Last night i could feel a head poling out i think.

I looked for over a year for a girl to buy, i almost gave up


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> You will feel them all the time now. Lillys pups push their feet out and you can feel bony lumps. Last night i could feel a head poling out i think.
> 
> HAve felt bambis babies very prominent the last few days, can feel little bony feet etc kickin out, its unreal, i took a video on my phone of her belly tonight for 2.5 mins and it clearly shows the pups moving about quite a bit. I just took her temp again and it was 37.2, this morning it was 36.4 but ive been goin through your thread on lillys temp and the day before she went into labour i notice her temp dropped really low. Her appetite has been pretty good today but it was bad yesterday, so many different signs that she is ready and some that say she is not. Im confused but nature will take its course, i just cant wait anymore, all these gorgeous puppys on the these threads and im still waiting for mine


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Temp can go up and down thats no worry..when the puppies are getting ready to come they will stop being active! Hold in there healthy puppies are more important than when they arrive


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Temp can go up and down thats no worry..when the puppies are getting ready to come they will stop being active! Hold in there healthy puppies are more important than when they arrive


They were very active this evening maybe making there way down, patience was never one of my best virtues but i do know they will come when they are good and ready and hope and pray that they are healthy but it doesnt stop me wanting them now, like a kid in a sweet shop on this site, all these puppys and i keep thinking, where are mine,lol, but as i say i know all in good time and im trying to keep her as healthy as possible and make sure she is eating her RC instead of alot of our food, she has the odd tit bit but i will hold out till i see her eating the RC as i know it is best for her and the pups. X
Thanks again, you are so level headed, not a basket case like me at all. lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

hehe...Thank you! 
Im sure they will make an apperence when there good and ready until there you just have to wait and wait! 
Aslong as it all goes well i wouldnt worry!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

oo more puppies to see and we still have 2 weeks or so to go, what day is she on Jayzee ?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> oo more puppies to see and we still have 2 weeks or so to go, what day is she on Jayzee ?


To be totally honest i dont know, my stud was my own dog so they were giving each other alot of attention for a few days, i think the 1st time i saw them mating was around my sons birthday 9th July, which would have meant she was due yesterday but obviously i dont know if that one was the one that took but they mated several times within those few days so in my mind she is due this week at some point, terrible i know but this is what happens when you leave them to it, i should have made notes but i didnt, anyhow thats irrelevant now, she is giving a few signs she is ready to go but still signs that shes not. The pups where very active last night, i took a video of her belly the pups were going mad but i hope thats them moving into position, her temp yesterday morning was 36.4, last night 37.2 and this morning 36.6 so i do think she is getting ready but still could be a couple of days yet, im just soooo excited and sooo impatient. Hows your girl doing?????


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Nobody believed that my pug X was pregnant until they started moving around like aliens when she was a week to due date. She was pregnant with seven though. Sit quietly with your dog and watch her belly


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Nobody believed that my pug X was pregnant until they started moving around like aliens when she was a week to due date. She was pregnant with seven though. Sit quietly with your dog and watch her belly


I know its amazing isnt it, she was lying beside me sleeping last night on the sofa while i was watching T.V with her 4 paws in the air (the only way she can sleep comfortably at the minute) and the pups where going crazy so i took video on my phone, its great to watch. They have been quite active now for a couple of days so lets hope thats them getting ready to make an appearance. lol x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Nobody believed that my pug X was pregnant until they started moving around like aliens when she was a week to due date. She was pregnant with seven though. Sit quietly with your dog and watch her belly


OMG seven? was that her 1st litter????????hmy:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Hows your girl doing?????


Hi Jayzee, i thought we might be seeing your puppies today, i`m sure they will be here soon. I can`t wait till we are this close, time was going so quick but now seem to be dragging i supose i should enjoy the piece,thats when there is piece, Peggy my 12 week old puppy never wants anyone to have piece, i thought puppies needed plenty of sleep lol not this one.

Lucy is doing good thanks she is in her seventh week, i have felt the pupies move but only faintly can`t wait to see them move though, she is getting bigger everyday, still has morning sickness that seems never ending poor love. think i`m going to start her a pregnancy diary today, if thats ok with everyone .


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Any news for us yet Jayzee ??? how is she ???


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Hi Jayzee, i thought we might be seeing your puppies today, i`m sure they will be here soon. I can`t wait till we are this close, time was going so quick but now seem to be dragging i supose i should enjoy the piece,thats when there is piece, Peggy my 12 week old puppy never wants anyone to have piece, i thought puppies needed plenty of sleep lol not this one.
> 
> Lucy is doing good thanks she is in her seventh week, i have felt the pupies move but only faintly can`t wait to see them move though, she is getting bigger everyday, still has morning sickness that seems never ending poor love. think i`m going to start her a pregnancy diary today, if thats ok with everyone .


Yes the diary sounds good, i wish i had of thought of that at the mating time, things would have been easier to pin point now. I know where you are coming from with the puppy, my girl Bella is coming 6 months and she is sooo hyper, im trying to keep Bambi with me when possible as Bella is annoying her. I posted last week/start of this week saying when should i be able to feel puppies move, since then they havent stopped, im gonna try and attach the video here but it might not work, they are still quite hectic today so thats making me think she aint gonna go yet as they should settle down before she goes into labour, but i can feel them and i think there is either more than 2 or they are quite big which wouldnt be good as she is small. Hope all goes well for you, the time will go in quickly x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

How's mum to be doing to day


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> How's mum to be doing to day


Still no puppies but she was scratching in her bed at 3am which was a first really as she has just been pacing in the play pen up till now, her temp is 36.2 this mornin but to be honest ive given up on the temp thing now as she has been in the 36s for the last 3-4 days, she hasnt much of an appetite this mornin (another sign) but ive been getting signs for several days now, i was considering taking her to the vet tomorrow if theres still no sign but im thinking that would probably be a waste of time and money, have resigned myself to the fact she will go when shes ready and i have to chill out. I think there may be more than 2 tho and that was why i was considering goin to the vet to see if im right as id like to be prepared for however many there is and making sure all afterbirths etc come away ok but again maybe best to just sit back and let nature take its course. x


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

There is no need to go to the vets just yet..some bitches can go a few days after there due date!
When the pups are being born you need to make sure you right down the times there born and if a placenta followed..If there not in sacks then write that down to..This way you can be sure to keep a note of everything that has/hasnt followed! Some times it doest follow straight away.
Im sure she will be fine and go when she feels ready..


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> There is no need to go to the vets just yet..some bitches can go a few days after there due date!
> When the pups are being born you need to make sure you right down the times there born and if a placenta followed..If there not in sacks then write that down to..This way you can be sure to keep a note of everything that has/hasnt followed! Some times it doest follow straight away.
> Im sure she will be fine and go when she feels ready..


A family friend is calling in with me today, she is a dog groomer but years back she used to show and breed dogs, so she is gonna have a look and tell me what she thinks, i really feel at this point that there are more than 2 as i think i can feel one at each side and im nearly sure i feel one further round towards her spine but all seem to have moved down from below the rib cage now so defo making there way into position, ill see what she says when she calls to see Bambi, i really value her opinion and she will be seeing Bambi in the flesh so she can check for signs ie swollen vulva etc (which i dont see as swollen) also she might be able to distinguish by feeling her if im right about there being more than 2, shes also was not impressed with how the vet dealt with Bambis scan and said its a waste of time and money going back at this point. 
Good advice as always DD on the writing everything down as this is one thing id worry about, everything coming away. Do you think it is best to take her to vet after pups are born to make sure all has come away, incase a piece of placenta has broken away or something, i know this probably seems like a silly question as i should know if it all comes away but with being a novice i want to be sure that Bambi is ok afterwards as a friend of mine died last year when the hospital left an orange size piece of placenta inside her. ????????? X


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> A family friend is calling in with me today, she is a dog groomer but years back she used to show and breed dogs, so she is gonna have a look and tell me what she thinks, i really feel at this point that there are more than 2 as i think i can feel one at each side and im nearly sure i feel one further round towards her spine but all seem to have moved down from below the rib cage now so defo making there way into position, ill see what she says when she calls to see Bambi, i really value her opinion and she will be seeing Bambi in the flesh so she can check for signs ie swollen vulva etc (which i dont see as swollen) also she might be able to distinguish by feeling her if im right about there being more than 2, shes also was not impressed with how the vet dealt with Bambis scan and said its a waste of time and money going back at this point.
> Good advice as always DD on the writing everything down as this is one thing id worry about, everything coming away. Do you think it is best to take her to vet after pups are born to make sure all has come away, incase a piece of placenta has broken away or something, i know this probably seems like a silly question as i should know if it all comes away but with being a novice i want to be sure that Bambi is ok afterwards as a friend of mine died last year when the hospital left an orange size piece of placenta inside her. ????????? X


Hiya :smilewinkgrin:

I have just been reading this and think that Bambi is following a similar path to Lilly. About 2 days before the pups came lilly started digging. She is not a digger normally and doesn't hide bones but she was hiding or digging where her bone was. It is in my thread, i will have a look tomorrow.

The week leading up to the pups she appetite was smaller, she sort of leveled out. The odd day she seemed not to eat enough. I didn't notice her vulva change either so i wouldn't use that as a sign. I must have spent hours looking at it every night lol.

In the last week every time she saw me she would lay down and give me her belly. She would lie on my legs every night with her legs in the air for hours.:blushing:

I could tell that she had more pups on one side that the other as she was lop sided. when the scan said there were 4 pups i thought there must be a hidden one as she was wonky, as it turns out she only had 3 so i guessed right 

I bet you wished you had kept them separate now and only put them together when you wanted them to be mated lol. I couldn't have gone through what you have on tenterhooks all the time. It was bad enough knowing when LIlly was due. I do feel for you, your life must have gone on hold for the last week x

I think when Bambi is due she will piddle like its going out of fashion for a couple of hours. If this happens then the pups will not be too far away....i hope 

I will be here tomorrow, who knows, tomorrow may be the day, and patience is a virtue anal that :wink5:

Btw, the pups are hooge, i will update the thread tomorrow, good luck hun x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Hiya :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I have just been reading this and think that Bambi is following a similar path to Lilly. About 2 days before the pups came lilly started digging. She is not a digger normally and doesn't hide bones but she was hiding or digging where her bone was. It is in my thread, i will have a look tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun, ive been through your threads a hundred times and it has been alot of help to me, but im glad you have mentioned that Lillys vulva didnt swell as ive really been watching for that as one of the signs, i had to go back to work this morn as no puppies but my mum looked after Bambi and she said she ate very little and was very tired, she stills seems that way to me, so ill check her temp later and update this as im now feeling we havent long to go (tho ive been saying that for a week) but ill update later on puppy activity and appetite etc when ive had a chance to study her movements a bit more. Thanks again. Im gonna check out your puppy pics now lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows mummy doing today


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hows mummy doing today


SHe seems very lethargic but im just home from work at 1pm (my mum looks after her when im at work) so im gonna take her temp soon and see if there is much puppy movement, her appetite isnt great either, so fingers crossed, but ill update when ive done temp etc, xxxx


----------

